# 1 Char fehlt.



## Odoko (4. September 2007)

Hallo,

Da bei mir seid einiger Zeit der auto-upload nicht funzt, mach ich das manuell (is mir eh lieber).
Hab kürzlich nen neuen Char begonnen. Der taucht bei buffed aber nicht auf.

Wenn ich manuell uploade steht aber der name meines neuen Chars da.

Alle anderen Chars aktuelisieren sich wunderbar.

Name des neuen Chars: Dâna auf Teldrassil

Helft mir ^^

Danke schonma...

Odoko


----------



## Odoko (5. September 2007)

Weiss da keiner was?


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2007)

http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2838020
Ist das der nicht aktualisierte Char?


----------



## Odoko (6. September 2007)

oh, jo, das isser ....der gehört zu mir ...

hab den aber bisher über die charaktersuche nie gefunden. 

PS: gad versucht, immer noch net....

Könnt ihr den Char meinem Account zuweisen?

Danke schonma der Odo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odoko (11. September 2007)

Odoko schrieb:


> oh, jo, das isser ....der gehört zu mir ...
> 
> hab den aber bisher über die charaktersuche nie gefunden.
> 
> ...



/push ^^

PS: Weiss ihr seid nur 2(3?) Leute im Support.... es eilt auch nicht, aber nich dass ich in Vergessenheit gerate ^^


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2007)

Odoko schrieb:


> /push ^^
> 
> PS: Weiss ihr seid nur 2(3?) Leute im Support.... es eilt auch nicht, aber nich dass ich in Vergessenheit gerate ^^



3 - 2 = ? 
*g*

Den Charakter musst du schon selbst über BLASC2 deinem Account zuordnen. Wir können so nicht nachvollziehen ob er wirklich dir gehört.


----------



## Odoko (18. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> 3 - 2 = ?
> *g*
> 
> Den Charakter musst du schon selbst über BLASC2 deinem Account zuordnen. Wir können so nicht nachvollziehen ob er wirklich dir gehört.



oh, nur du? ok, dann lass dir zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab im BLASC2 bei allen Chars desselbe eingetragen, daran kanns net liegen. Hab jetz BLASC2 nochma neuinstalliert. Seitdem geht selbst der Manuelle Upload nichmehr. Ich werd nochma bissle dranrumwurschtln...

Wenn ichs net hinbekomm schrei ich nochma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dormelosch (20. September 2007)

Odoko schrieb:


> oh, nur du? ok, dann lass dir zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mein neuer Char "Thorimlosch" wird auch nicht meinem Account zugeweisen. Habe alles aktiviert in Blasc2. Was muss ich machen damit er zugewiesen wird und dass seine Ausrüstung angezeigt wird. Mehr als alle Häkchen setzen kann ich doch nicht, oder?


----------



## Nathanyel (20. September 2007)

Ich hab letztens einen Bankchar, den ich eigentlich hier auf der Webseite "gelöscht" hatte, über den Client wieder aktiviert, und der tauchte auch erst einige Tage (wobei ich dann erst mal ein, zwei Tage nicht reingeschaut hab) nicht wieder auf.
Kann sein dass die Erstellung von neuen Chars bzw. die Zuweisung etwas dauert. Einfach bissel warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odoko (30. September 2007)

Nathanyel schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens einen Bankchar, den ich eigentlich hier auf der Webseite "gelöscht" hatte, über den Client wieder aktiviert, und der tauchte auch erst einige Tage (wobei ich dann erst mal ein, zwei Tage nicht reingeschaut hab) nicht wieder auf.
> Kann sein dass die Erstellung von neuen Chars bzw. die Zuweisung etwas dauert. Einfach bissel warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also...
ich hab grad vorhin meinen BLASC-Client komplett manuell gelöscht.
Danach neuste Version installiert.

Meine Übertragung funktioniert jetzt wieder einwandfrei.

ABER: Meine Dâna ist immer noch nicht bei mybuffed. Das sie nochmal erscheint halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Hab die gute Dame ja scho ne gaaanze Weile (auch schon zu Zeiten wo BLASC noch ging). 
Könnt ihr die net manuell zuweisen? Wenn ich euch die Blascprofiler.lua schick, dann sieht man ja das Dâna zu mir gehört (denk ich).

Wäre echt ne feine Sache...

Gruß der Odo / Bene

EDITH!!!!!!!!!! Sie ist daaaaa....also vergesst alles was ich geschrieben habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dormelosch (4. Oktober 2007)

Also ich finde keine weiteren Optionen den Charakter meinem Account zuzuweisen. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das Häkchen setzen muss?

Alle weiteren Charaktere funktionieren wunderbar. Nur die zwei neuen werden einfach nicht meinem Account hier zugeweisen.


----------



## Gandariel-BH (5. Oktober 2007)

bei mir liegt es an der Win Firewall. Auch wenn blasc als nicht blocken eingestellt ist, kommt das programm nicht durch.

Um meine Chars zu aktualisieren schalte ich die Firewall aus starte Blasc, gehe ins Spiele, gehe mit jedem Char rein der aktualisiert werden soll und verlasse dann das Spiel. Danach lädt er vernünftig die Chars hoch mit allen neuen Items. Danach stell ich den Client aus, Firewall wieder an und kann dann normal weiter zocken.

Ich weiss nicht in wie weit es dir weiterhilft, aber vielleicht bringt es ja was.

Gandariel


----------



## ZAM (5. Oktober 2007)

Gandariel-BH schrieb:


> bei mir liegt es an der Win Firewall. Auch wenn blasc als nicht blocken eingestellt ist, kommt das programm nicht durch.
> 
> Um meine Chars zu aktualisieren schalte ich die Firewall aus starte Blasc, gehe ins Spiele, gehe mit jedem Char rein der aktualisiert werden soll und verlasse dann das Spiel. Danach lädt er vernünftig die Chars hoch mit allen neuen Items. Danach stell ich den Client aus, Firewall wieder an und kann dann normal weiter zocken.
> 
> ...



Huhu,

wie hast du das herausgefunden?


----------



## Nathanyel (5. Oktober 2007)

Gandariel-BH schrieb:


> Um meine Chars zu aktualisieren schalte ich die Firewall aus starte Blasc, gehe ins Spiele, gehe mit jedem Char rein der aktualisiert werden soll und verlasse dann das Spiel.


Glaube du musst dich nicht mal einloggen, das Addon sammelt ja ingame schon die Daten, und das Blasc-Programm läd sie dann gesammelt hoch.


----------

